# Desolation Gray Rafting in Early September



## vanperk7 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd say that's too ambitious given your wishes for a relaxed trip. I usually assume 12 miles a day. So extend the trip or forget about a lay-over day would be my suggestion. Mosquitoes are not usually a problem in September unless heavy thunderstorms have created new breeding pools at the put-in.

Vanperk7


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

My suggestion, both for avoiding mosquitoes and getting your layover day in there somewhere, is to bite the bullet and push for a long day the first day. Aim for Jack Creek, and yes, that can be a lot of rowing, but that's how we always have done it (even with camp kids and outward bound youth paddle boats) and once you cover over 20 (maybe over 25) miles the first day, it really frees up the map for the rest of the trip. Also- after Jack Creek the water really picks up speed and the bugs are way, way better.
A lot of people are tempted by the campgrounds on or around Stampede Flats: the bugs are still man-eaters at this point. I've never gone as late as september, but the bugs are going to be kind of epic this year, so I would just consider them a major factor, and if they turn out not to be there, awesome- you'll be able to tell at the put-in.

So that would be my advice- sacrifice 'relaxed' for just the first day (everyone's still energized then anyway, right?) and set yourself up to have options later on.


----------



## Horn (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks folks for the advise/suggestions. I'll run the options in front of the crew and see what the preferance would be.

Thanks again
Horn


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

Horn said:


> Oh yah, and what about these bat sized mosquitos I keep reading about? Problem in September?
> Horn


We've taken five September trips there. Never had any mosquito problems that time of year.
Have a good trip, and take that seventh day you were talking about.
Brian


----------



## durangloski (May 12, 2009)

*7 Days for sure!*

Take a 7th day. We have also done the first day as a 25 mile day but had a lay over day. So choose one or the other. I remember the camping being not as High Quality in the first 25 miles so PUSH~ 
No Mosquitoes in SEPT. However WIND WIND WIND~~~~~~ Plan on wind every afternoon. If you read John Wesley Powells account of his travels, he speaks of "Hell-acious Winds" 
Enjoy


----------

